# Headlamp deflectors for European touring



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

We have a 2008 reg Adria Twin and are looking for beam deflectors for the new style headlights. I have managed to find out that Fiat have them, but the price is around £60. Does anyone know of any cheaper types.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The beam deflectors that Fiat sell for £60 are polycarbonate headlamp protectors with a marked area on to stick black tape to act as a beam deflector.

If you want a straight headlamp beam deflector then Halfords do one for the X250 for about £8 per pack.

HERE

G


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly, will check it out


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nutsandbolts said:


> Thanks Grizzly, will check it out


I think Zebedee put a link up to a slightly cheaper set of polycarbonate headlamp protectors in another post not very long ago- I think they were £40.

Remember that you are getting protection against breakage of the headlamps from stone chips etc. I've not costed an X250 headlamp but bet it is roughly the same as similar for a Ferrari.

The great advantage is that you can just take a roll of black tape with you and fit the beam deflector bit in 2 minutes as the marks are all there on the surface.

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The Halfords one are OK but for multiple use the Fiat ones will cost less. But don't be tempted to use black tape or the plastic film straight onto the lamp. It can damage the lens.
But black tape is OK on the Fiat protectors.


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. looks like the Fiat ones are the best all round buy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

nutsandbolts said:


> Thanks for the info guys. looks like the Fiat ones are the best all round buy.


Nope!! 8O :wink:

The ones from Climair are excellent and at £34.21 including VAT the Fiat ones look very expensive. 8O

 See here <<

_(The photo looks wrong - maybe it's just an illustration they use for a number of vehicles. Suggest phoning in the order to make sure. Mine were perfect, so no problem - and as Grizzly said, about £40 including postage.)_

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I've just got a pair for the X250 from Climair part number HLC66. Great service, cost £29.75 + £5.74pp


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> I've just got a pair for the X250 from Climair part number HLC66. Great service, cost £29.75 + £5.74pp


Hi Ray

The price has come *down *since I bought ours - which is a bit surprising (and annoying!   )

Excellent product though, but do soak the little plastic clips in hot water before you fit them to the protectors.

They are a very tight fit, and I was afraid of breaking them, but they go on fairly easily when warmed and softened a bit.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dave, I have just checked the invoice again and made a mistake. It was £29.75 + shipping £8.50 + VAT £5.74 making a total of £43.99 so may have been dearer than yours. I have had a quick look at them but not fittted yet, thanks for the advise re the plastic clips. I am a bit uncertain about the top metal clip and what the 3m squares of sticky are for. If I was going to be critical it is that the instructions are a bit naff.
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> Dave, I have just checked the invoice again and made a mistake. It was £29.75 + shipping £8.50 + VAT £5.74 making a total of £43.99 so may have been deare than yours. i have had a quick look at them but not fittted yet, thanks for the advise re the plastic clips. I am a bit uncertain about the top metal clip and what the 3m squares of sticky are for. If I was going to be critical it is that the instructions are a bit naff.
> Ray


Hi again Ray

About the same price as far as I can recall - within a couple of quid! 

The squares of sticky stuff go on the headlamp "glass" to protect it from the metal clips. When you have removed the triangular bits of bodywork from above the headlamps (they have a strong spring clip as well as the bolts), it will be obvious where the metal clips sit, but ensure they are the right way round.

I suggest you just use the pictures, and carefully compare them with the van - it's actually very easy once you have done that.

I also had to loosen the bits of bodywork under the headlamp glass in order to poke in the plastic tags. Dead easy though as the bolts are obvious, and when re-tightened the tags are very firmly held.

It's one of those where fitting the second one is a piece of cake, but the first one has you scratching your head. It is obvious where everything goes though, and you will know when you have found the right way.

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Just ordered some for my 2007 Renault Master from ClimAir.

The only downside is that the original price of £29.75 suddenly becomes £43.99 when the shipping cost of £8.50 and th VAT are added.

Edit:

After a couple of phone calls I have been informed that they do NOT supply these for the new version Renault Master.

It's a shame that their web site misleads people into believing that they do.

However they acted promptly, corrected the mistake quickly and were extremely polite and helpful so I would use them again.


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Have now purchased a pair of protectors from Climair. They were cheaper than Fiat although they appear to be Fiat originals.

Anyway thanks again for all the help.


----------

